# My first Glycine - incursore 44mm



## traveller (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got my first Glycine - Incursore 44 mm.


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful! A great watch, enjoy it!



/edw


----------



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the same one with the other face, beautifully simple. I've been complimented on it twice in three days by other watch guys i've found in this small city. One was wearing a U-boat and the other was wearing a Tudor Submariner. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the "club" of Glycineiacs! :-d

That is a beauty! I love watches just like that -- no date to mess up the face (and something else to worry about having to set). This one is so clean and perfect without the second hand also. Really nice! :-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

I actually miss not having a mechanical mechanism to wind each day~looks fantastic! ;-)


----------



## traveller (Jan 5, 2009)

Sodiac said:


> Welcome to the "club" of Glycineiacs! :-d
> 
> This one is so clean and perfect without the second hand also.


Yes, I was looking for manual watch with simple design - no date, no seconds and this is IMO perfect example.


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

traveller said:


> I just got my first Glycine - Incursore 44 mm.


Very nice, what is the Ref. number for this piece?

thanks,


----------



## mayostard (Dec 31, 2007)

Also, will the display back from other manual Incursores fit each other?

EG, I have the 3762 (44mm California dial), with a solid steel caseback. I'd like to get a display back for this piece, but it's been discontinued and the dealers I've emailed have said they can't get the exact part. Is there a current model that has a caseback I could order?


----------



## traveller (Jan 5, 2009)

mayostard said:


> Very nice, what is the Ref. number for this piece?
> 
> thanks,












3762 I would say...


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

Very, very nice! Congrats! :-!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Great entry into Glycine club!! It's my favorite, I have a 44mm Cali and a 46mm SAP. Enjoy it! :-!


----------

